# Post sales experience survey



## DDGator (Mar 4, 2013)

I gave my CA all 10s, but I did not have a ten experience. I don't feel great about that.


----------



## Runon MD1 (Dec 26, 2006)

*Post sales survey*

I kind of like Bayoucity's approach, and will follow it in the future, as I suspect that his blood pressure is lower than mine, as I no doubt spend far too much time (if any is really indicated) pissing into the wind.

I made the mistake of switching from a Board sponsor to my local dealer, who gave me the same price (though with the F & I bs about ding protection and all that crap).

And that's when the **** storm hit in the form of the post sales survey phone call from the irate partner of my CA, who had nothing to do with the sale of the car, but did part of the delivery, doing so in a slipshod manner.

Anyway, one bitten, twice shy...no more for that dealership. For me, from now on I will ONLY buy from a Board sponsor, and anyone who doesn't do so is on his or her own. I am not saying that there are no "straight up" sales people out there who are not Board sponsors...it just seems to me that things go far more smoothly when you are dealing with an individual who has earned his or her good name, and, as a result, will never risk his/her reputation for a few extra bucks by getting over on someone.

I also recognize that there are times when a given CA is ethical and things head south due to the actions of his or her dealership.

Best,

Richard


----------



## xi2d (Oct 25, 2009)

If you have to deal with non-forum sponsors/Centers, let them know up front that you will only work with them if you know you will give them perfect scores on the post delivery survey. They behave differently after hearing this. If they mess up, give them a chance to fix it.


----------



## zx10guy (Jan 27, 2014)

It's interesting about the requirement to have 10s as the only rating which would be acceptable for a survey result. BMW isn't the only place where this seems to be a requirement. I had the exact same situation when I purchased a vacation home from a builder. The construction supervisor who did the final walk through with me told me I needed to complete a survey rating him right there at the walk through. He told me anything less than perfect scores would be a ding against him. I had no problems giving him a perfect score as he did provide me with great service during the construction of my vacation home.

I really don't like to wish bad will on anyone, but I have to admit getting some sense of satisfaction to stick the CA back with the consequences of my survey responses.


----------



## CeEl (Jan 26, 2012)

There are other car dealer rating web sites out there. The ratings may be closer to the truth.

I do have to say that they typically ask upfront to call them if I cannot give them a 10 for whatever reason and they will fix it (Buick, BMW, Acura, Toyota, ... dealerships I dealt with). Once I gave a Buick dealership one bad mark because they didn't let me use a coupon they gave me when they sold me the car. Service manager called, fixed it, and they re-send the survey -- on that 2nd survey, I gave them all 10. That's a good system, too: Allow the dealer to fix the issue, then re-send the survey and take the better of the two.

On my service survey, I usually give all 10's for the person who writes up my car, the dealership, the amenities, etc. but there is also a box for comments to help BMW make the car better (or what could be improved by BMW engineering or some similar question). Hope that doesn't hurt the dealership?


----------



## Greg @ East Bay BMW (Jul 6, 2013)

xi2d said:


> If you have to deal with non-forum sponsors/Centers, let them know up front that you will only work with them if you know you will give them perfect scores on the post delivery survey. They behave differently after hearing this. If they mess up, give them a chance to fix it.


Please give all of us a chance to fix it!! :thumbup:


----------



## 2014_F15 (Mar 4, 2014)

Greg @ East Bay BMW said:


> Please give all of us a chance to fix it!! :thumbup:


Will BMW allow a customer to adjust a score on a post-sale survey answer?

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

no... you have one shot at that.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

off topic but speaking of surveys ... was at Mimis cafe for breakfast. The waiter asked if I was willing give him all 5s by filling out an online survey before I leave. He said he will give me 2 muffins for all 5s. I said bring it ... 1 blueberry 1 bran plz :rofl::rofl:


----------



## hyperzulu (Jul 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I said bring it ... 1 blueberry 1 bran plz :rofl::rofl:


Gotta stay regular... :flush:


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

JW............. big baller!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

[email protected] BMW said:


> JW............. big baller!


...went because I received a buy one breakfast/dinner entree with two drinks get the second entree for free dealio  :eeps:

All jokes aside I do like Mimi's for a quick bite


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

What happens if the buyer just opts out of the system and doesn't fill out a survey?


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

Nothing.....


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

[email protected] BMW said:


> Nothing.....


Sounds like the way to go if a customer thinks that the system's pointless.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

bayoucity said:


> Life is short. Just ordered the damn car every few years from board sponsored CAs & give them all 10s.
> 
> That's what I do any way.


This is what I do as well. The sponsors I use have always received a perfect survey from me. If there is an issue we work it out and I give perfect score regardless.


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

Much appreciated..............


----------



## swajames (Jan 16, 2005)

I've only ever given 10s. Even if there were some minor wrinkles, I'd always give the dealership the chance to work out anything that might have caused an honest survey to be less than 10 and have never deliberately dinged anyone. The system is totally broken, no doubt, and the results almost meaningless, but I'm not going to let a manufacturer or dealer screw the sales guy when so much of the overall sales process (such as F&I) is largely outside of their control.


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

You my man....are a stand up guy!


----------



## Rick550i (Dec 30, 2013)

My graduate work focused on survey research and design. Unfortunately, I take surveys seriously. Expecting all 10s is really absurd. But I didn't know that is the way it was supposed to work. I thought the salesperson was joking when he told me he got in trouble because of my survey. I didn't give any bad scores, but some weren't 10s. I really liked the guy. I appreciated his help and had a really good buying experience. I would buy from him again and said that in a follow up letter to the manager.

But the car wasn't clean. My wife spent two hours cleaning the car when she got it home. They really needed a detail guy that could do a better job. It was probably the lowest paid guy at the dealership that was responsible for someone not getting their bonus.


----------



## Ace535i (Jan 28, 2012)

[email protected] BMW said:


> The numbers are what matter to dealer..they both matter to bmw.


So, I should spend time making some positive comments to further help out all involved, or just be concerned with the numbers only?

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

[email protected] BMW said:


> The numbers are what matter to dealer..they both matter to bmw.


Greg, if someone gave 10s on the scores, but then the comments did not agree with the score given, could BMW "adjust" the survey to penalize the dealer.


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

the #'s are ultimately what affects the CA..the comments just get to customer service and they reach out to see how dealer can resolve it..or we can handle in advance of them calling. IF YOU DO ALL 10'S and no comments that's the best thing overall. that way it's simple on our end.. positive comments are always welcome 

No BMW will not adjust..but we can sometime request a review and maybe a mulligan if approved.


----------

